# EN Mag...did my proposal arrive?



## Alzrius (May 13, 2003)

I noticed a while back that Ryan is now fielding submission proposals for the EN World Player's Journal. Is that going well, because I sent off a proposal over two weeks ago and haven't heard back yet...

On a side note, as far as I know, I haven't yet received payment for those last two articles either. I know things are slow and you guys are overworked, but I did just want to mention that...


----------

